# Video por si quieren enseñar matematicas....



## Chico3001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Como la gente piensa que al ser electronicos tenemos completo domino de las matematicas... incluyendo teorias de supercuerdas y dimensiones de n-esima generacion, les dejo este simple video por si alguien les pide de favor que les ayude a estudiar matematicas... 

YouTube - New Math (Tom Lehrer)  by RonfarZ3 -Sub. EspaÃ±ol por gwedynn


----------



## Ardogan (Jul 16, 2008)

Muy bueno, lo tuve que reproducir a media velocidad. Jajaja, me imagino la cara de un padre ayudando al hijo con la tarea cuando el nene le sale con el cantito...
Hay video de fracciones? (como dice al final?).


----------



## ciri (Jul 16, 2008)

eso se llama estudiar de más...


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 16, 2008)

No hay de fracciones... solo fue una cancion que hizo un comediante por alla por los 50s y la modernizaron poniendole este video en youtube.. jejej 

pero me da risa como hacen la explicacion....


----------



## electrodan (Jul 16, 2008)

Ahora se por que me gusta la electrónica analógica. Si, hay que hacer cálculos... Pero para eso esta la digital!
nota: no podía dejar vacío ese casillerito de ingresa aquí tu comentario.


----------

